# Redhead Classic Series II Neoprene Waders



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

These have men's size 14 boots and have the mossy oak breakup pattern, 2 front pockets and bullet holders. I'm 6'3'' and they fit me perfectly. Paid $150 on sale but I think they run $200 normally. Asking for $100, they are in great condition and have only been used a few times. I would like to make this a local deal, I live in Hanover, MD near Arundel Mills Mall.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

$90


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

$70


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

3.5 or 5.5mm?


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

They seem like 3.5.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

$60


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

$50.


----------

